# draining lakes on huron?



## joecc (Jan 31, 2007)

Anyone know when the draining of Bellevue lake, etc begins on the Huron?


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

What makes you think that anyone drains (I assume you meant Belleville, since Bellevue is quite a distance west, and isn't in the SE part of the State) Belleville Lake. The dam at French Landing is basically used to generate a small amount of electric power, and to moderate the flow of the river. They open the dam when there is an influx of water, and close it more when there is less flow. They do not drain the lake down each fall, as is done in some places. At least they haven't for the last 20 years, while I have lived in Belleville. 
It is supposed to start raining this Friday, and is expected to continue through next Wednesday. I would guess that the dam will be opened to allow more water through, when that happens.


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

i grew up in belleville the lake used to be drawn down every year,about 10 ft.it was pretty cool scavging all the snagged lures,finding crap that people threw in years before.id guess its been about 25 years or so since its happened.


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Bellville doesn't lower any more that I know of, but Kent lake
started its annual drop of 3 ft Nov 1 as usual which is approx
1 billion gallons, after that Portage will drop its level from 12
to 16 inches usually between 15th and the 22nd.

Should be seeing a slight effect from it now down in flatrock,
but if we get this 3 days of rain they predict on top of this,
next week the levels should be way up!

mike


----------



## wanderboy (Sep 24, 2008)

I don't know about this lake you talked about, but I saw Kinsington Park's lower its water level in the park lakes; samething been done on Stony Creek Park lakes, so I assumed this is an regular effect by the park people. Been the major water source for both Huron & Clinton, I guess they are effecting the water level on both rivers. Maybe? anyone?


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

The best thing they can do is drain Bellville lake till its dry,its nothing but a sewer pit anyways.Sorry if I offended anyone but its the truth.


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

stinger63 said:


> The best thing they can do is drain Bellville lake till its dry,its nothing but a sewer pit anyways.Sorry if I offended anyone but its the truth.


 
im not offended,but from april till july theres some great fishing.then again starting in september.its really clear until the boat traffic gets heavy.


----------

